# Best truck for all around bashing???



## toniasbadasz

i need a truck that can take dirt, assphault, grass and other dry poundings, jumps, multiple runs in a day, no water just dry land bashing, no racing.

what would be the optimal truck or buggy you would suggest/

bear in mind i have had a 
RC10GT2
t-maxx2.5
losi desert truck 1/10th

nothing thus far has been strong enough, and my spending limit is 500$

thanks, Tony


----------



## OvalmanPA

If you want ground clearance I'd say Stampede for most anything out there. If you break it, it will most likely be either a caster block, steering spindle, rear hub carrier, or idler gear in the tranny. Replace the suspension pieces with RPM items and take it easy with the reverse to forward (wheelies) and the truck is about bulletproof. If ground clearance isn't a real issue I'd say Slash because of the same basic design parts wise as the 'pede.

Edit - One other thing you might break is popping the caps off the shocks. Replace the shocks with aluminum units.


----------



## tweakedt3

Anything traxxas.


----------



## DJ1978

Emaxx is your best bang for your buck in RC. 
You can find used ones dirt cheap and the new ones are well within your budget with battery and charge.


----------



## King Dork

I second the E-Maxx. I have one (not the new model) and the thing is awesome for bashing. You can pick up the new one for around $350 and it was updated with Revo tranny, diffs, and slipper clutch, along with waterproof electronics including dual steering servos. Hey, it's big, 4WD, dual motors, and goes anywhere. If you don't want to go that route, the Stampede is a great basher too.


----------



## proudpappa3

what about a raminator


----------



## kistner

or a slash


----------



## DJ1978

Raminator and Slash are cool too.. Parts availability at you local hobby shop should be considered.
The Slash is a lot of fun, but for bashing on all surfaces including grass , the smaller tires and lower suspension are a hinderance. 
It all depends on where you want to run.


----------



## jgullo53

DJ1978 said:


> Raminator and Slash are cool too.. Parts availability at you local hobby shop should be considered.
> The Slash is a lot of fun, but for bashing on all surfaces including grass , the smaller tires and lower suspension are a hinderance.
> It all depends on where you want to run.


the slash is an incredible truck, but as u mentioned, it is really limited in the grass. best option would be an Emaxx with twin LIPO packs, u could have alot of fun with that...


----------



## DJ1978

maxxgullo said:


> the slash is an incredible truck, but as u mentioned, it is really limited in the grass. best option would be an Emaxx with twin LIPO packs, u could have alot of fun with that...


I just put one together for a freind with two Max Amps 6000 2S Lipo packs. With the stock motors it was awesome!!!! A wheely monster in 1st and 2nd gear!!! Top end was ballistic.
With what you can get a used Emaxx for... that is the way to go!!


----------



## t4mania

Try an AE T4. Its basically a race truck but also a good basher.


----------



## OTR SPEEDWAY

*Buy A Savage 4.6 Rtr*

Go to Tower Hobbies and pick up a RTR Savage 4.6 They are less than $500.

You'll have more power than you'll know what to do with. BB motor BABY. And the Savage platform is WAY tougher for bashing.

SAVAGE 4.6 Hands Down... It will make that 2.5 T-maxx look like a Tonka Toy.


----------



## King Dork

Savage X 4.6 RTR is $399 at Amain. Phenominal truck for the money, and nitro is go-baby-go as long as you keep feeding it fuel. Just make sure to check which vehicle has the best parts support at your local hobby store (I'd buy the vehicle there as well, mine usually will match price). Traxxas and HPI usually have very good parts support at the local hobby stores. Plus, the Savage is notorious for being as durable as they come.


----------



## bojo

Rc10gt2


----------



## traxxas_trucks

If your going to be going in grass I think the e-maxx would be an excellent choice, but mainly dirt pavement and even a weekend get away at a track I would get the slash:thumbsup: Or you can get both because of how cheap the slash is $199.95 on tower:woohoo:


----------



## roadrashracing

I have a slash and like it, I have not been able to use it outside becasue of the snow but really like it and its cheap you could get 2 rcs for $500 But the slash does not take the big brushless systems well. May be the e-0savage to, I don't know much about it.


----------



## King Dork

If you're referencing the Savage Flux HP, I'm seeing them going for $639.99. I've seen the Traxxas E-Revo Brushless Edition for $599.95, which I feel is a superior truck (especially since it's packin the Mamba Monster system). Either one is well beyond the $500 mark, and you still need to add in batteries and charger. Bet they're a blast though.


----------



## ROCKY 1

I Have A Hpi Wheely King 4x4. I Have Had The Truck For A Little Over A Year Now. It Has Survived A Belly Up In The Pond, Tumbles Down Hills, Flips On Its Side, Run Into Curbs And The Truck Comes Back For More! ! Nothing Has Broke As It Is One Tough Truck. Bone Stock. Will Go Through Anything Including Wet Stuff, Will Climb Up Hills Forward And Backwards And Does Wheelies All Day Long. I Have 3 Batteries Plus I Take My Field Charger With Me When I Go Out To Bash Around. It Is A Blast To Drive And You Can Pick One Up For Around 200 Bucks. It Has Tons Of Upgrade Potential. When Mine Finally Breaks I Am Planning On Turning It Into A Cool Looking Monster Basher. Awesome Truck Check Into It. I Think You Will Be Glad You Did! !


----------

